# علاقة خاصة



## sha2awet 2alam (22 يونيو 2012)

*لا أعلم متى و كيف حدث ذلك ربما أمس أو من أيام أو من أشهر أو منذ وَضعه الله فى طريقى .. فكل ما أعلمه إنى أعشقه و بشدة !

قد يظن البعض إننى أُهذى و إنه مجرد إعجاب بشخص ما أو أعتياد على وجوده المستمر فى حياتى .. و أعذرهم فى ظنونهم فقد كنت واحدة من هولاء الظانين .. و لم أصدق قلبى حين قالها فى صوت مُرتجف كلا فأنا أحبه ..

كان شابًا جميل الطلة .. بشوش الوجه .. مرحًا .. هادئ الصوت .. تلك كانت صورته الأولى حين تعرفت عليه صدفة فى صباح يوم مشرق .. لا أتذكر تفاصيل المقابلة أو الحوار شأنها شأن أحاديثى مع كل الناس .. لعلها كانت بداية فاترة لعلاقة لم يكن مُقدر لها هذا القدر من التطور .. ولا أتذكر كيف تقدمت علاقتنا قدمًا بالأحاديث و المناقشات فى شتى أمور الحياة .. نتبادل الأراء و الأفكار و أحيانًا المداعبات .. نلتقى يومًا و نغيب أيامًا .. يجمعنا القدر بصدف عجيبة و يبعدنا فى هدوء مبهم .. هكذا مَرَت الأيام نتجاذب و نتنافر .. نهدأ و نثور .. نفرح سويًا و نتشارك الأحزان ببعض الكلمات بعضها روتينى و بعضها يخرج من القلب خِلسة .. فيمس القلب لمسة رقيقة تزيل من الحزن أكثره ... 

تعاقبت الأيام وأصبحنا صديقين .. نختلف كثيرًا و نتفق أكثر .. نتناقش و نصمت لتكمل قلوبنا ما عجزت اللغات عن شرحه .. لا نطيق البعد لفترات حتى و إن لم نجد ما نتحدث فيه .. فيتصل أحدنا بالآخر لا يعلم ماذا سيقول لكنه فقط يريد الأطمئنان .. نتكلم ساعات و ساعات .. نحكى أدق تفاصيل أيامنا و نتداعب و نضحك .. و ننهى حوارنا بهدوء و بشئ من الأشتياق المُسبق للوجود فى حضرة تلك العلاقة الخاصة التى تجمعنا تحت مُسَمَى الصداقة ..

و كعادة القدرالعنيد أراد فراقنا لعله يرانى أستجديه الرحمة ليتركه لى و يشفق على وحدة قلبى .. تخرَّجنا و مثله مثل أى شاب ذهب ليؤدى واجبه الوطنى بالجيش .. سيفارقنى ثلاث سنوات .. ثلاث سنوات سأختلس من الزمن لحظات لأراه و أخرى لأسمع صوته بين الحين و الآخر .. و كيف لى هذا بعد أن إعتدت على وجود صديقى هذا فى حياتى بشكل شبه دائم !

صديقى ؟ ولا أقْوَى على فراقه ؟ لابد انه لم يكن مجرد صديق .. فماذا كان ؟ أحبيب هو ؟ كلا ... لم يَقُل لى يومًا إنه يحبنى و لم أفكر فى ذلك ؟ فلم كل هذا الحزن على بعده ؟ أكان مجرد أعتياد على وجوده ؟ أكانت صداقة قوية ؟ لم استطع وقتها توصيف تلك العلاقة المميزة .. خاصةً حين رفض عقلى رفضًا باتًا لفكرة حبه .. فهو ليس حبيب و إن كان ليس صديق ..
ظلْلت فى تلك الحيرة .. و مرت خمسة عشر يومًا دون أن أراه أو أسمعه .. لا أعرف أخباره .. يقودنى الفكر إلى الجنون .. تراه ماذا يفعل ؟ كيف حاله ؟ أيشتاقنى مثلما أفعل ؟ أم تشغله الحياة بهمومها ؟ .. حتى رن هاتفى و رأيت اسمه ....

يُتبع*


----------



## soul & life (22 يونيو 2012)

*اسلوبك جميل والاجمل المضمون البراءه فى  علاقاتنا الانسانيه اذا تواجدت انتجت مضمون راقى ورائع متااابعه وبشغف*


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يونيو 2012)

ايه يابنتي الجمال دا
اسلوبك كالعاده مشوق جداااااااااااااااااااا
والاحساس تحفه 


اكيد متابعه
مش تتاخري بقي بالجزء الجديد


----------



## Samir poet (22 يونيو 2012)

ديما متعودين على اسلبوك الاكثر من مليون رائع هو احنا
عندنا كم شقاوة غيرك يلا منتظرين تمتعينا بالجزء التانى
شوقتينى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يونيو 2012)

جميييييييييل بجد وكنت عايشه مع الكلام
ميرسي كتيييييير 
ربنا يباركك
ومتابعه اكييد
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يونيو 2012)

*راائع يا شقاوة*
​[QUOTE=sha2awet 2alam;3217645*
حتى رن هاتفى و رأيت اسمه ....
يُتبع*[/QUOTE]

*خيير ان شاء الله :flowers:
*​


----------



## the shepherd (23 يونيو 2012)

*



 لابد انه لم يكن مجرد صديق .. فماذا كان ؟ أحبيب هو ؟ كلا ... لم يَقُل لى يومًا إنه يحبنى و لم أفكر فى ذلك ؟ فلم كل هذا الحزن على بعده ؟ أكان مجرد أعتياد على وجوده ؟ أكانت صداقة قوية ؟ لم استطع وقتها توصيف تلك العلاقة المميزة .. خاصةً حين رفض عقلى رفضًا باتًا لفكرة حبه .. فهو ليس حبيب و إن كان ليس صديق ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*بجد اكثر من رائعة يا شقاوة . في انتظار البقية *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2012)

*كل دى تقييمات ؟؟؟*
*جتنا نيلة فى حظنا الهباب ...كملى للآخر ...ونشوف*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 يونيو 2012)

كلام حلو واحساس راقى جدا الرب يباركك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يونيو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *اسلوبك جميل والاجمل المضمون البراءه فى  علاقاتنا الانسانيه اذا تواجدت انتجت مضمون راقى ورائع متااابعه وبشغف*


*
تسعدنى متابعتك يا قمر و ميرسيه خالص على التقييم 
*


+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه يابنتي الجمال دا
> اسلوبك كالعاده مشوق جداااااااااااااااااااا
> والاحساس تحفه
> 
> ...



*نيفو شهادة اعتز بيها يا قلبى بجد .. مش هتأخر اهو هنزله حاضر *



سمير الشاعر قال:


> ديما متعودين على اسلبوك الاكثر من مليون رائع هو احنا
> عندنا كم شقاوة غيرك يلا منتظرين تمتعينا بالجزء التانى
> شوقتينى



*ربنا يخليك يا سمير يسعدنى متابعتك *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> جميييييييييل بجد وكنت عايشه مع الكلام
> ميرسي كتيييييير
> ربنا يباركك
> ومتابعه اكييد
> ​



*ربنا يخليكى يا قمر .. تسعدنى متابعتك و منورانى *



Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *راائع يا شقاوة*
> 
> *خيير ان شاء الله :flowers:
> *​



*كل خير يا سامح  ربنا يخليك يارب و يشرفنى متابعتك *



the shepherd قال:


> *بجد اكثر من رائعة يا شقاوة . في انتظار البقية *​



*شيبرد صديقى اللدود  تسلملى يا افندم .. يشرفنى متابعتك طبعا *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كل دى تقييمات ؟؟؟*
> *جتنا نيلة فى حظنا الهباب ...كملى للآخر ...ونشوف*



*ههههههههههههههههه النق عينى عينك كدة ؟؟ طيب دارى عنى يا راجل مش قصادى كدة .. اسمها كملى .. حاضر هكمل يا واجع قلبى اما نشوف اخرتها معاك انت و عايزين فى الاخر رأى مفصل زى اللى فات بالتفصيل الممل .. يلا جهز نفسك بقا *



حبيب يسوع قال:


> كلام حلو واحساس راقى جدا الرب يباركك



*ربنا يخليك يا حبيب .. و يباركك  شرفتنى بمرورك *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يونيو 2012)

*أرتجفت فرحًا .. فهاهو قد عاد .. أو لم يَعُدْ لكن أقله لازال يذكرنى .. يفكر بى .. رددت مسرعة " ياراجل دة أنا قربت انسى صوتك " قلتها فى حس فكاهى لأخفى نبرات أشتياقى الجارف لصوته و أخباره و كلماته و حضوره .. أشتياقى له جُملة و تفصيلاً ..

" تنسينى فى أسبوعين يا جاحدة " قالها بصوت ضاحك به نبرة عجيبة لم أعتادها .. أهى إشتياق ؟ أم أرهاق ؟ لم استطع تمييزها لا لجهلى به و لكن سماع صوته كان كالعاصفة أطاحت بعقلى بين أودية السعادة و الحنين لما مضى .. ما كانا مجرد أسبوعين .. كانا كدهر طويل الليالى معتم النهار .. و كيف أنير عمرى إن كنت أرى شروق الشمس فى إبتسامة من ثغره ..  

" للاسف مقدرش " و ساد الصمت للحظة مرت كعمر طويل تذكرت به كل ما كان بيننا من ضحكات و كلمات .. تذكرت كل موقف بأصغر تفاصيله و لم أفِق سوى على صوته يقول فى هدوء و عمق " انتى اخبارك ايه طمنينى عليكى " ترددت قبل أن أكذب كذبتى البيضاء و لكن الله يعلم ما بقلبى .. " الحمد لله كويسة " تلك الكذبة الشهيرة طالما أرددها للجميع و لكن تلك المرة شعرت بمرارة كذبى .. قلتها و لسان حالى يقول .. كلا أنا كاذبة أنا احتاج إليك أشد الأحتياج .. 

لم تتعدى المكالمة سوى دقايق قليلة كان كل مايشغلنى فيهم انه لازال موجودًا .. تركته يتحدث ولعبت دور المستمع بشغف و تلهف لكل حرف و نبرة بل و نَفَس .. و أحسد الهاتف فهاهو أقرب منى إليه .. أنهينا المكالمة على أمل الحديث فى أقرب فرصة تتاح له .. دعوت له بصدق وتركته فى رعاية الله .. و تركنى فى عذاب الفكر ..

مَرَت أيام طويلة .. فعلت كل ما يمكن أن يشغلنى عن نفسى و لم أُشغل عنه .. كان يختبئ وراء كل ما افعله .. أراه فى إبتسامة كل طفل أراه .. أسمع صوته بكل كلمة أنطقها .. صارت الحياة تتشبه به لا أعلم إن كان عن قصد لتزيد من ألمى أو لتخفف وقع غيابه عنى .. 

" تصدقى وحشتينى " كان هذا نص رسالته القصيرة .. صدمت حين رأيتها .. لا اتذكر انه قالها مسبقًا .. و ماذا يقصد ؟ .. أيقصد انه يفتقدنى كمجرد صديقة ؟ أم أشتياق آخر ؟ هل قالها لأحد غيرى .. أم يشتاقنى وحدى ؟ هاجمتنى كل الافكار و كل التساؤلات ولم أجد جوابًا فوحده يملك الأجابات و أنا لا أقوى على سؤاله .. و إن أردت أن أجيبه .. فماذا اقول ؟!

لم يطل عذابى كثيرًا .. فقد كان رحيمًا بى حين أتصل ليقل لى إنه يريد مقابلتى .. فقد أخذ أجازته و هاهو فى الطريق إلىَّ ... قفزت فرحًا .. سأراه بعد عدة ساعات .. ماذا أرتدى ؟ لم يشغلنى هذا السؤال من قبل لكنه الآن سؤال مُلِح .. أريدنى أميرة فى أجمل صورى .. أريده أن يرانى كما لم يرانى من قبل .. لأنى سأراه بنظرة جديدة .. 

أرتديت أجمل فساتينى و تزينت بأبتسامة رقيقة .. لم أكن أظن إنى أملكها ... و ذهبت إليه لأراه منتظرنى بابتسامة هادئة و عيون تقول الكثير و الكثير .. فما وصلت إليه حتى قال ...

يُتبع*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2012)

ليه كدا بقي 

بطلي تقفي عند اهم المواقف كدا

بسرعه يالا عاوزين نعرف حصل ايه لما شافها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *بسرعه يالا عاوزين نعرف حصل ايه لما شافها*


 *قطع شحن ....*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قطع شحن ....*



من اولها كدا ؟

امال بعد ما طلع عينيه ويدبس هتيعمل ايه ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2012)

*طب تراهنى ان الواد قطع شحن ؟؟؟*
*لما نشوف*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ليه كدا بقي
> 
> بطلي تقفي عند اهم المواقف كدا
> 
> بسرعه يالا عاوزين نعرف حصل ايه لما شافها



*عنيا حاضر بس انا لسة مكتبتش النهاية اصلا :fun_oops: لسة هكتبها دلوقتى  و بعدين اظبط و انزلها على بليل او بكرة باذن ربنا *



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قطع شحن ....*



*خبرة يا ناااااااااس خبرة :t33: كنت معاه ولا ايه ؟؟ 
بعينك بقا مفصلش شحن .. هتعرف عمل ايه اما انا اقولك :scenic:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طب تراهنى ان الواد قطع شحن ؟؟؟*
> *لما نشوف*



اشهدوا ياناس
هنتراهن يجبلي شكولاته بالمكسرات
لو الواد ما قطعش شحن ههههههههههههههه

بت يا شقاوة 
كسبيني بقي الراهان
وخلي الواد يشد حيله مش يُسبهل لما يشوف الموزه :blush2:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بعينك بقا مفصلش شحن .. هتعرف عمل ايه اما انا اقولك :scenic:*


*ماهو أجمل فستان ..وأعذب أبتسامة وما يقطعش شحن *
*يبقى واد جبلة وخسارة فيه اللى هى عملته له ...*
*لما نشوفه ...*


----------



## SALVATION (23 يونيو 2012)

كل التقدير لابداعك
رائع جداا اسلوبك​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اشهدوا ياناس
> هنتراهن يجبلي شكولاته بالمكسرات
> لو الواد ما قطعش شحن ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههه انا موافقة بس الشيكولاتة بالنص :2: مع انى عارفة اننا ولا هنطول منه الهوا ... *




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماهو أجمل فستان ..وأعذب أبتسامة وما يقطعش شحن *
> *يبقى واد جبلة وخسارة فيه اللى هى عملته له ...*
> *لما نشوفه ...*



*انا اللى مصبرنى عليك كل دة عشان التحليل اللى فى الاخر يا صبرك يا عمو ايوب :dntknw: عارف لو بعد المشاغبة دى كلها مكتبتليش تحليل يعجبنى انت حر .. و اول ماتسمع فستان انت تقع على طول كدة ... رجالة أخر زمن :t23:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يونيو 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> كل التقدير لابداعك
> رائع جداا اسلوبك​



*ميرسيه يا استاذى ربنا يخليك  شرفنى مرورك *


----------



## raffy (23 يونيو 2012)

اسلوبك اكثر من رائع ومشوق جدااااااااااا
يلا بقى شدى حيلك عشان عايزة اعرف النهااااااااية 
متااااااااااااااااااابعة


----------



## bob (23 يونيو 2012)

*يا مسهل 
ايه فصل ليه !! مفيش شحن ولا الرصيد خلص ؟
انجزي يا شقاوة:bomb:

*


----------



## Samir poet (23 يونيو 2012)

يا مسهل يا شقاوة
تلاقى الراجل 
بيطلع فى الروح بعد كدا منك
هههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا اكتبى شوقتينا


----------



## Critic (23 يونيو 2012)

انا بتعقد لما اقرا اسلوب قصصى فيه مشاعر حارة كدة
بتفكرينى بمدى الجفاف اللى عايش فيه


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يونيو 2012)

اسلوبك فى الكتابة رائع 
ومشوق جداا
منتظرين الجديد 



​


----------



## soul & life (23 يونيو 2012)

*وانا بتعقد لما كل علاقة صداقه بريئه تقلب لقصة حب مستحيله تكمل*

*شقاوة تعالى وشوشينى  فى ودنى اتابع ولا متبعش*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يونيو 2012)

raffy قال:


> اسلوبك اكثر من رائع ومشوق جدااااااااااا
> يلا بقى شدى حيلك عشان عايزة اعرف النهااااااااية
> متااااااااااااااااااابعة



*يشرفنى متابعتك يا قمرى  نورتينى بجد و ميرسيه خالص على التقييم *



bob قال:


> *يا مسهل
> ايه فصل ليه !! مفيش شحن ولا الرصيد خلص ؟
> انجزي يا شقاوة:bomb:
> 
> *



*حتى انت يا بوب ! دة انت كنت الامل اللى فاضلى انك هتصبر عليا .. عايز تفجرنى .. مكنش العشا يا صديقى :dntknw: 
لافصل شحن ولا الرصيد خلص ... انا اللى كسلت اكمل كتابة :t17: يشرفنى متابعتك يا بوبو  نورتنى و ميرسيه يا كبير على التقييم *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> يا مسهل يا شقاوة
> تلاقى الراجل
> بيطلع فى الروح بعد كدا منك
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> يلا اكتبى شوقتينا



*حاضر هكتب اهو .. منورنى يا سمير *



Critic قال:


> انا بتعقد لما اقرا اسلوب قصصى فيه مشاعر حارة كدة
> بتفكرينى بمدى الجفاف اللى عايش فيه



*ايه يا كوكو هو انا كتباها عشان اعقدك ؟!! لا طبعا لو مش عايزنى اكمل و اسيبك متعلق هو قال ايه كدة انا مستعدة :scenic: انا بتلكك اصلا :t33: منورنى بجد .. و بعدين احنا لسة مدخلناش فى الجد اصبرررررر *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يونيو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اسلوبك فى الكتابة رائع
> ومشوق جداا
> منتظرين الجديد
> 
> ...



*ميرسيه يا سامح ربنا يخليك ... منورنى بانتظارك *



نيفيان قال:


> *وانا بتعقد لما كل علاقة صداقه بريئه تقلب لقصة حب مستحيله تكمل*
> 
> *شقاوة تعالى وشوشينى  فى ودنى اتابع ولا متبعش*



*هههههه انتى حكمتى انها حب و مستحيلة ليه طيب ؟؟ مين جاب سيرة الاستحالة دلوقتى مش يمكن يحبو بعض و يتجوزو و يعيشو فى تبات و نبات و يخلفو صبيان و بنات :love34: لا تابعى صدقينى انا النهايات عندى مختلفة عن النهايات الطبيعية بتاعت البشر *


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 يونيو 2012)

راااااااائع جدااااااااااا ودي حكاية كل اتنين 

متااااااااااابع

سلام الرب يكون معاكي ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 يونيو 2012)

نسيت اقولك دا *حُـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب *

لو كان فعلا بيبادلك نفس الشعور وصادق معاكي ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يونيو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> راااااااائع جدااااااااااا ودي حكاية كل اتنين
> 
> متااااااااااابع
> 
> سلام الرب يكون معاكي ​



*ربنا يخليك يا ابانوب  يسعدنى متابعتك *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يونيو 2012)

*" لو كنت اعرف انك هتبقى زى القمر كدة اما ادخل الجيش كنت دخلته من زمان " احمريت خجلاً لا أصدق ما أسمعه ولا أعرف من أين له تلك الجرأة ! .. أردت أن أرد لكن لسانى لم يساندنى .. تلعثمت و لم أجد من الحروف ما يُصاغ ليخلق جملة مفيدة تعبر عما أشعر به أو أقله تُغير مسار الحوار و إن كنت لا أريد تغييره .. 

لاحظ خجلى فضحك ضحكة زادتنى خجلاً و ذوبانًا فى حضوره القوى .. جلست و تجاذبنا أطراف الحديث .. مرت ساعات مرور الكرام .. تحدثنا كسابق عهدنا .. قصّينا تفاصيل أيامنا السابقة العامة .. لم نتطرق للمشاعر ربما خجلاً أو تحفظًا أو غيرهم من الأسباب التى لا تعنينى .. يكفينى ما قاله .. 

إفترقنا مجددًا على أمل اللقاء قريبًا جدًا قبل سفره ثانية .. لم يكن فراقنا تلك المرة بنفس معناه السابق .. لم يغب عنى لحظة .. كان الغائب الحاضر بكل ما قاله .. أنظر لهاتفى فيتصل و كإنه يشعر بما يدور فى خُلدى .. اصمت فيقول ما بداخلى .. كيف له أن يتحدث بلسانى و الأدهى إنه يَصدُق ! 

كانت أيامى أجمل من أن تكون واقع .. شعرت بمعنى السعادة الحقيقية .. و ماهو الحب إلا سعادة تلون أيام حياتنا بأروع الألوان .. فيومى هذا باللون الأحمر .. لون العشق و التلهف .. و يومى هذا باللون الأصفر .. لون الغيرة من كل ما يقترب منه .. و ذلك اليوم لونه أزرق .. لون السحر و الجمال فهو ساحر بكل خصاله سحرنى دون أن أدرى .. و هكذا تتوالى الأيام و تتغير نظرتى لكل شئ .. و يتغير عالمى تدريجيًا للأروع ..

غدًا سيسافر مجددًا .. و طلب أن يلقانى اليوم لوداعى فسيطول سفره تلك المرة لما يزيد عن شهرين .. ذهبت إليه يعلو وجهى نظرة خوف من بعاده ممتزجة بإبتسامة هادئة لم استطع أن أمنعها .. فوجوده يكفى لتنفرج أساريرى عن أجمل إبتسامة صنعت له وحده .. تحدثنا طويلاً حتى قال " انا بشكر ربنا انه بعتلى اخت و صحبة جميلة زيك " .............

اخت ؟؟ يا الله ... حقًا يحبنى كأخته .. يدللنى كطفلته الصغيرة .. لم يقل ما يعارض ذلك فكل ما كنت أشعر به وهم ! تذكرت كل ما حدث بيننا على ضوء تلك الكلمة .. فعلاً لم يعدنى بشئ .. كلماته كلها جميلة لكنها عامة .. نظراته همساته .. كلها عامة .. 

بسرعة بديهته رآنى شاردة .. " روحتى فين " .. كانت محاولة منه ليعود بعقلى الشارد إلى حيث كُنا .. " لا مفيش انا حاسة انى مرهقة اوى عايزة امشى " .. نظر لى بتعجب و تلهف و ردد كلمات كثيرة لم أهتم بسماعها كثيرًا فى الغالب ستدور فى فلك سلامتك و أوصلك و غيرها من الكلمات الروتينية و كانت تلك الردود محفوظة لم احتاج أن أفكر فى رد خاص .. فكل شئ فجأة أصبح عام ..

ذهبت إلى سريرى لا أقوى على البكاء ولا استطيع النوم  .. لا أعرف ماذا يحدث ؟ و كيف حدث ؟ ألم أسخر من اللذين لا يفهمون مشاعر الآخرين ؟ ألم أزعم كذبًا بإنى استطيع قراءة لغة العيون ؟ أين ذهبت تلك المزاعم ؟ أين كان عقلى حينها ؟ أكنت مُغيبة بخمر الحب ؟ صُدِمت صدمة عمرى .. تذكرت كل شئ منذ مقابلتنا الأولى .. ضحكات و كلمات و نظرات و همسات و أحاديث و مقابلات .. كل هذا ذهب بلا عودة ؟ 

و كيف سأراه صديقى بعدما أجتاح حبه قلبى و أغرقه دون شفقة ؟ شعرت بدمعة تلمع بعيونى تأبى النزول لتداوى جرح لم يكن مقصود .. و أسلمت جفونى للنوم لعلى أجد بين طياته الراحة من الفكر القاتل ..

يرن الهاتف و أفتح عينى غير مكتملة الوعى .. ماذا حدث ؟ لا اتذكر .. " الو " .. " الو ايه قتيلة نايمة بقالى ساعة بصحيكى انزلى يلا مش قولتى هتساعدينى فى شرا الحاجات " .. " حاجات ايه على الصبح بس ؟ " .. " يا مسطولة بكرة اول يوم ليا فى الجيش فوقى من الغيبوبة اللى انتى فيها دى و كلمينى عشان ننزل " .............

كل ما حدث لم يحدث حقًا .. كل هذا كان حلمًا أو بالأحرى كابوسًا .. فهاهو صديقى لم يبرح جانبى .. و لم أقع فى حبه بعد .. و لم أذق طعم فراقه .. و لن أذق مرار جرحه .. إبتسمت فرحًا و رضاءًا بالواقع المريح .. و نهضت مسرعة لأكلمه لنكمل ما بدأناه من طريق الصداقة المميزة .. فهى حقًا كانت ولازالت و ستبقى علاقة خاصة ....

تمت 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 يونيو 2012)

*طب أعمل فيكى أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2012)

اقولك ايه بس يابنتي

بقي بعد دا كله يطلع مجرد حلم
هههههههههههههههههههه

بس بصراحه كالعاده نهايه غير متوقعه
ومميزه جداااااا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طب أعمل فيكى أية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*هههههههههههه تدينى باكو الشيكولاتة اللى وعدتنى بيه انا و نيفو ... و تنزل بالتحليل للقصة بسرعة  عايزة رأيك بجد ياعبود يهمنى 
*


+Nevena+ قال:


> اقولك ايه بس يابنتي
> 
> بقي بعد دا كله يطلع مجرد حلم
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*ربنا يخليكى يا نيفو ياقمر ... المهم انها عجبتك دى كبيرة اوى عندى بجد  بس ايه رأيك .. خدى باكو الشيكولاتة من عبود بقا *


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههه تدينى باكو الشيكولاتة اللى وعدتنى بيه انا و نيفو ... و تنزل بالتحليل للقصة بسرعة  عايزة رأيك بجد ياعبود يهمنى
> *
> 
> اه اوعي تسيبه لازم ناخد حقنا منه :yahoo:
> ...



عجبتني قوي بصراحه
بحب انا النهايات الغير متوقعه دي

لا باكو ايه انا عاوزه علبه شكولاته بالمكسرات
 والايس كريم اللي من السنه اللي فاتت :smil12:


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*صدقينى يا ضقاوة انتى تنقعى تروحى امريكا ولا احسن تروحى الهند 
تمثلى وتبقى بطل فيلم مع العملاق
اميت باتشان 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
حقيقى نهائة جميلة اووووووووووووى
انا احب النهايات دى ربنا يباركك
ويحافظ عليكى

ويبعد عنك كل شر

وعقبال ما تكتبى قصة فيا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هتسنى اهو عشان تكتبى فيا وانا اكتب فيكى 
شعر 
ههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يسترها بقى
*


----------



## Critic (24 يونيو 2012)

هو انتى لازم فى آخر كل قصة تقومى من النوم ؟!
ابقى اتغطى كووووووووووووويس :t33:
لا بس ابدعتى وامتعتى فى التعبير عن المشاعر بأدق تفاصيلها , احييكى


----------



## Critic (24 يونيو 2012)

واحب اضيف ان كل اللى حصل فى القصة ده لا يجوز , لأن الراجل ده اجنبى وحرام تكلميه , حتى لو حلم , اتقى الله فى احلامك بقاااااا


----------



## the shepherd (24 يونيو 2012)

هو انا مش عارف اديلك تقييم علشان لسه مقيمك و دي حاجة كويسة في حد ذاتها  
علشان التقييم مكنش هيعبر عن مدي اعجابي و تأثري الشديد بروعة اسلوبك في وصف اعمق المشاعر و كيفية التعامل معها
ميرسي يا دكتور علي تلك الرحلة الاكثر من رائعة ​


----------



## raffy (25 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههه نهاية غير متوقعة بس مميزة جداااااااا
ثااااااااانكس يا شقاااااوة استمتعت بقرايتها جدااا 
وفعلا كااتبة بااااارعة


----------



## soul & life (25 يونيو 2012)

*نهاية فعلا غير متوقعه لكن  الاحلام بتكون امتداد لتفكيرنا وما يدور فى عقولنا اثناء صحونا يا عالم ممكن تكون بطلة قصتك فكرت انها تحبه وعقلها احتار اللى بينهم حب ام صداقه وعلشان كده حلمت بالحلم اللى  اعدنا جانبه ننتتظر نهايته هههههه*
*اسلوبك جميل واحساسك رائع و كله خفه وشقاوة يا دكتوره فنانه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يونيو 2012)

* جميله جدا جدا-- استمتعت -- نهايه غير متوقعه-- طبعا كالعاده طريقه مشوقه-- بس انا اتعلمت الدرس-- و قولت مش هتخل لغايه لما تكمليها كولها -- علشان الشلل بس و المراره ههههههههههههههههه*
* بس مبدعه...*
* ننتظر تعليق عبود...شكله زعل علشان الفستان الجميل طلع فى الحلم بس هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> عجبتني قوي بصراحه
> بحب انا النهايات الغير متوقعه دي
> 
> لا باكو ايه انا عاوزه علبه شكولاته بالمكسرات
> والايس كريم اللي من السنه اللي فاتت :smil12:



*ياستى دة ضرب على التحليل اللى ببلاش مش هيضرب على الشيكولاتة و الايس كريم .. قلبك ابيض :smile01*



سمير الشاعر قال:


> *صدقينى يا ضقاوة انتى تنقعى تروحى امريكا ولا احسن تروحى الهند
> تمثلى وتبقى بطل فيلم مع العملاق
> اميت باتشان
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*ميرسيه يا سمير ... لالالا متقلقش انا مبكتبش فى حد بعينه انا بكتب للخيال و من أجل الخيال فقط  *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> هو انتى لازم فى آخر كل قصة تقومى من النوم ؟!
> ابقى اتغطى كووووووووووووويس :t33:
> لا بس ابدعتى وامتعتى فى التعبير عن المشاعر بأدق تفاصيلها , احييكى



*ههههههه هما قصتين واحدة كانت صاحية و عنيها فى وسط راسها و التانية تعبت فنامت ... مش مذاكر انت يا كوكو هبقى اسمعهملك :smile01 ربنا يخليك شهادة ليا بجد انها تعجبك خصوصا انت من الناس اللى بقلق من رأيهم :smile01 نورتى يا كوكو *



Critic قال:


> واحب اضيف ان كل اللى حصل فى القصة ده لا يجوز , لأن الراجل ده اجنبى وحرام تكلميه , حتى لو حلم , اتقى الله فى احلامك بقاااااا



*متخفش ياراجل و دى حاجة تفوت عليا برضه ! كنت واخدة الدبدوب معايا محرم اكيد مش هروح الحلم لوحدى يعنى :smile01*



the shepherd قال:


> هو انا مش عارف اديلك تقييم علشان لسه مقيمك و دي حاجة كويسة في حد ذاتها
> علشان التقييم مكنش هيعبر عن مدي اعجابي و تأثري الشديد بروعة اسلوبك في وصف اعمق المشاعر و كيفية التعامل معها
> ميرسي يا دكتور علي تلك الرحلة الاكثر من رائعة ​



*ايه دة ؟؟؟ شيبرد عايز يقيمنى و مرتين ورا بعض ؟؟ أشى خيال يا ناس .. انت بتصدمنى اليومين دول كتير بصراحة :t23: كلامك رائع بجد اشكرك و بشدة و يشرفنى انى عرفت اقدم حاجة تعجبك ( و خصوصا انت لا بيعجبك العجب ولا الصيام فى رجب :smile01 ) بس  بجد مبسوطة اوى انها عجبتك *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يونيو 2012)

raffy قال:


> هههههههههههههههه نهاية غير متوقعة بس مميزة جداااااااا
> ثااااااااانكس يا شقاااااوة استمتعت بقرايتها جدااا
> وفعلا كااتبة بااااارعة



*ربنا يخليكى يارافى يارب .. يسعدنى انها عجبتك و ميرسيه خالص على التقييم يا قمر *



نيفيان قال:


> *نهاية فعلا غير متوقعه لكن  الاحلام بتكون امتداد لتفكيرنا وما يدور فى عقولنا اثناء صحونا يا عالم ممكن تكون بطلة قصتك فكرت انها تحبه وعقلها احتار اللى بينهم حب ام صداقه وعلشان كده حلمت بالحلم اللى  اعدنا جانبه ننتتظر نهايته هههههه*
> *اسلوبك جميل واحساسك رائع و كله خفه وشقاوة يا دكتوره فنانه*



*ميرسيه يا نيفيان ربنا يخليكى .. مش قولتلك تتابعى هتلاقى الموضوع عندنا مختلف تماما  ... اكيد هى قلبها كان بدأ يرق و الدليل على كدة حلمها .. بس كويس ان الموضوع اتلحق :smile01 ميرسيه على متابعتك و مبسوطة انها عجبتك *



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * جميله جدا جدا-- استمتعت -- نهايه غير متوقعه-- طبعا كالعاده طريقه مشوقه-- بس انا اتعلمت الدرس-- و قولت مش هتخل لغايه لما تكمليها كولها -- علشان الشلل بس و المراره ههههههههههههههههه*
> * بس مبدعه...*
> * ننتظر تعليق عبود...شكله زعل علشان الفستان الجميل طلع فى الحلم بس هههههههههههههههههه*



*ههههههههههههههههههه انا عمالة اقول هى فين حبو اتاريكى مستخبية مستنياها تخلص يا شقية :ura1: الحمد لله انها عجبتك

عبود فى الغالب مش هيجى غير اما البطلة تروحله بالفستان شخصيًا و تجيبه :t23: .. رجالة آخر زمن :smile01
نورتينى يا قمرى *


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يونيو 2012)

:t32:


 بس بجد اسلوبك فى الكتابة رائع وجذاب.
حلم اخدتى عقولنا معكِ فيه
تعيشى وتحلمى  
اُحَيــيـكى وبشدة 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يونيو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> :t32:
> 
> 
> بس بجد اسلوبك فى الكتابة رائع وجذاب.
> ...



*انا مالى انا مبحلمش .. دى البطلة .. انا حيالله بكتب و بس :t23: 
ميرسيه يا سامح ربنا يخليك يارب .. يسعدنى انها عجبتك بجد *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (26 يونيو 2012)

كويس اني جيت بعد ما خلصتي .. شكلك بتحبيه عشان كده بتحملي بيه بالشكل ده ههههه عايزه افسرهولك؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> كويس اني جيت بعد ما خلصتي .. شكلك بتحبيه عشان كده بتحملي بيه بالشكل ده ههههه عايزه افسرهولك؟



*هههههههههههههه بحبه ايه بس اانا مالى جاية توقعينى فى الغلط :smile01 البطلة هى اللى بتحب و انا مشاهدة كريمة و معلقة لا اكثر ولا اقل :t23: 
بس لو عندك تفسير يبقى ياريت مش هقول لا ابدا :ura1:*


----------

